# east coast noob here



## BostonRider (Nov 27, 2010)

Grats for picking it up quick??? is that what you were looking for?


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

thx..not necisarily..was introducing myself, and most other forums im on people like pics...so since i had what i thought was a decent one, i figured id post it


----------



## Telosin (May 12, 2010)

Sweet man, welcome to the forum. I was at Cataloochee 3 days this week and my roommates and I usually try to go a few times per season. We live in Marietta so actually pretty close to you haha. Is that the jump they have set up on the short blue like halfway down the mountain that runs into the green?


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

thx! yea, we were prolly there the same day then..we were there all day wednesday of this week...it was my first time there, so as far as location of jump, im not totally sure...its one that just as the trail breaks left and down the hill, the jump is off to the right midway down the lil hill....yea marietta is real close..we should try to hook up up there one day..i cant ride on weekends so wed/thurs (my off days) im always down to go!


----------

